

From iPhone to iPad - frockwearer
http://jackg.org/from-iphone-to-ipad

======
juandopazo
The Android Developer site has a pretty old and still relevant article about
designing for tablets and handhelds:
[http://developer.android.com/guide/practices/tablets-and-
han...](http://developer.android.com/guide/practices/tablets-and-
handsets.html). I particularly like the idea of splitting functionality into
"fragments" that get displayed differently based on the screen size.

This figure has always been a reference point to me:
[http://developer.android.com/images/fundamentals/fragments.p...](http://developer.android.com/images/fundamentals/fragments.png)

------
Aqua_Geek
If you haven't done any design/development for iPad, it is a very different
experience from that of the iPhone. I think Jack does a pretty good job of
explaining that difference here. You really can't approach it with the mindset
of "Just scale everything up!"

> When I go the ‘My Trips’ tab I’m hit with marketing modules telling me about
> fare specials and the glory of the Delta Sky Club. These have nothing to do
> with My Trips.

Although I agree that it feels like they originated in the marketing
department, I don't agree that they have nothing to do with My Trips. If you
don't have any trips, you would need to book one to interact with that section
of the app. Fare specials serve as a call-to-action to do that. Also, note
that these modules change based on the logged in user.

There are far better examples of "filling space for the sake of filling space"
in the store.

 _Disclosure: I know the team that worked on the app; I worked on its iPhone
counterpart._

~~~
cornbread_bun
They still feel very marketing-y to me. I can imagine the email that was sent
from the CMO that had these put in. How does an ad for the Delta Sky Club have
anything to do with trips I'm taking.

My biggest problem, though, is with the button design. The two red buttons on
the marketing modules create the strongest CTA. The strong CTA should instead
be on the "Create Account" button.

~~~
Aqua_Geek
> My biggest problem, though, is with the button design. The two red buttons
> on the marketing modules create the strongest CTA. The strong CTA should
> instead be on the "Create Account" button.

Completely agree. We lost that battle, sadly.

------
coin
> But on the iPad, you have 8x as much screen space to fill

I believe it's 4x relative to an iPhone if you go by physical screen size

------
kranner
How is there 8x more space to fill on the iPad compared to the iPhone?
768*1024/320/568 ~= 4.3x.

~~~
frockwearer
You need to take ppi into account. The iPhone has more screen density.

~~~
kranner
That's a good point, but there's only about a 25% difference between the two.

~~~
cornbread_bun
Maybe the basis is an iPhone 4 instead of an iPhone 5? I agree that an iPhone
5 would be more appropriate, as everyone designing for an iPhone has visuals
for that.

